# TollS



## pedroia1515 (Jun 25, 2017)

Do i use tolls I paid for as an expense. That's on the 1099 Lyft provides?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

pedroia1515 said:


> Do i use tolls I paid for as an expense. That's on the 1099 Lyft provides?


If you were reimbursed for the tolls they are not a deductible expense. If not reimbursed, the tolls are deductible if they are a legitimate business expense.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> If you were reimbursed for the tolls they are not a deductible expense. If not reimbursed, the tolls are deductible if they are a legitimate business expense.


At the end of the day it's far BETTER and far EASIER to just count all the money that uber pays you as revenue and ALL your tolls while driving uber as expenses.

So instead of keeping a running tally of how many tolls are reimbursed VS not reimbursed you just consider ALL your payments from uber as revenue and all the tolls you drive as an expense, Regardless of the trip breakdown.

$110 in payments from uber
-$10 in tolls

-$1.00 in tolls getting clawed back 3 days later

VS

$105 in payments from uber
+$5.00 in toll reimbursements
-$5.00 unreimbursed tolls
-$1.00 clawed back from uber support (deductible as an expense)
-$1.00 MORE dollar in unrembursed tolls. (deductible as an expense)

It's simply simplifying your accounting.

3 lines VS 5 lines


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> At the end of the day it's far BETTER and far EASIER to just count all the money that uber pays you as revenue and ALL your tolls while driving uber as expenses.
> 
> So instead of keeping a running tally of how many tolls are reimbursed VS not reimbursed you just consider ALL your payments from uber as revenue and all the tolls you drive as an expense, Regardless of the trip breakdown.
> 
> ...


$110 - $10 - $1.00 = *$99* 
VS
$105 + $5 - $5 - $1.00 - $1.00 = *$103* Hmmmm.....I think these are supposed to be equal?

Your idea makes sense but not your math! Accounting for things for what they are without taking shortcuts helps in understanding where your money is going and can be especially helpful for people just starting out and perhaps filing a schedule c for the first time. So, it may be EASIER for a someone like you who has been down this road before, but not BETTER for a first time schedule c filer trying to figure out wtf is going on.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> $110 - $10 - $1.00 = *$99*
> VS
> $105 + $5 - $5(_*YOU MISSED PAYING THE TOLL FOR REIMBURSED TOLLS*_) -$5- $1.00 - $0 (YOU PAID THIS TOLL _*ELSEWHERE*_) = *$99* _*Now it's equal*_
> 
> Your idea makes sense but not your math! Accounting for things for what they are without taking shortcuts helps in understanding where your money is going and can be especially helpful for people just starting out and perhaps filing a schedule c for the first time. So, it may be EASIER for a someone like you who has been down this road before, but not BETTER for a first time schedule c filer trying to figure out wtf is going on.


Yes it is correct..

$110
-$10 in tolls
-$1 (deducted by uber)

$99.00

$105
+$5.00 (reimbursed tolls)
-$5.00 (_*reimbursed*_ tolls)
-$5.00 (unrembursed tolls)
-$1.00 (clawback... This changes the total for

$99

$110 paid to you
$10 paid in tolls
$1 clawed back

THIS IS WAY... too easy to screw up... You have just proven it.

Never doubt an Asians math, if anything doubt is ability to explain it... or look for missing steps cause he's lazy...

My math is easier to figure in, and all you need to do is to keep a running total of the following..

Total miles driven
Total spent in tolls
Total paid to you..

(1099) (every single fricken dollar)
-tolls (every single toll)

VS

1099
-reimbursed tolls (untaxed reimbursements)
-unreimbursed tolls (deductible)

This skips keeping track of every single toll that you were reimbursed for. And keeping a running count of reimbursed VS unreimbursed tolls VS personal tolls...

It reduced the complexity of the daily log as well..

Odometer start
odometer Stop
Tolls
1099 revenue
cash revenue
later adjustments to 1099 revenue

VS

odometer start
Odometer stop
tolls
1099 taxable
1099 untaxable
unreimbursed tolls
cash revenue
adjustments to non-reimbursed tolls
adjustments to reimbursed tolls
adjustments to 1099 taxable income
adjustments to 1099 untaxable income

I count a LOT more lines in the second log when things go wrong and uber screws you..


----------

